# Recommendations For Track Cleaner



## Hesh (Dec 11, 2017)

I currently have over 100' and growing of Kato Unitrack. What would you recommend for track cleaning that's safe for the plastic? I don't mind using elbow grease.

Thanks


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I run a couple of axle attached Dust Monkeys that have been shot with a little DeOxit. It works wonders. The only problem is that the Dust Monkeys wear out sooner than I like. I have tried about every other track cleaning car with the exception of CMX Brass Cleaning Car. I even have a Tomix with a vacuum but I have not converted it to DCC so it doesn't get used now. All in all, elbow grease and alcohol plus the Dust Monkey are my favorites.


----------



## Hesh (Dec 11, 2017)

Great, I'm a Luthier who services over 1,100 instruments annually (guitars, acoustic/electric, mandos, basses, etc) and Deoxit is part of my arsenal already. Do you see any reason why I couldn't use Deoxit on lint free cloths?

Many thanks too for the fast reply!


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

You probably can but you should test it on a piece of track first to make sure it doesn't remove the paint from the ties. I'm a semi-pro muso and maintain my own gear so I have D5 on hand, but I just use a dry microfiber cloth which seems to work well.

Pete


----------



## Hesh (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks Pete, testing on scrap is always a great idea!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I just use denatured alcohol and a rag.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> I just use denatured alcohol and a rag.


Denatured alcohol removes the paint from Unitrack ties. Guessing you use another type of track.

Pete


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Texas Pete said:


> Denatured alcohol removes the paint from Unitrack ties. Guessing you use another type of track.
> 
> Pete


I don't rub the ties. One finger in the rag (with the rest of the rag held in my hand to keep from snagging scenery etc), and just run it over the railhead, rotating the rag as it gets dirty (every 6' or so).

I weather my own ties with Vallejo acrylics, which, once cured, will stand up to a brief swipe with an alcohol-soaked rag if my finger slips.


----------



## Hesh (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks guys for your very valued assistance!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Hesh said:


> Thanks guys for your very valued assistance!


Now you can get back to fiddling around. (1,100 a year? Holy cow.)


----------

